
Intel and AMD shouldnt panic yet but this Chinese vendor has repacked a Xeon CPU - kooskoos
https://www.techradar.com/news/intel-and-amd-shouldnt-panic-yet-but-this-chinese-vendor-has-repacked-a-xeon-cpu
======
getcrunk
Well this was done in "partnership" with Intel. I don't think they had a
choice in the matter (other than loosing more money)

But China is continuing to improve it's home grown x86

